# Most Ridiculous goat stories



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Lets see who can come up with the silliest or ridiculous goat story. It could have been what happened when you best freind came to see your goats or when a stranger asked what happened to your goats ears (an old one). Or it could have happened in the barn, just make us laugh!


----------



## dallaskdixie (Jan 3, 2014)

One day my friend came over a few weeks after the babies were born. My friend hasn't ever really been around goats and when I took her into the pen while we were feeding she started playing with the babies. All five of the babies in the pen came up to her and started eating her shorts. I said watch out they'll bite you. She said why won't they quit eating my shorts I said I don't know maybe they like you. She kept walking away and they followed her around the pen. She started saying no no don't eat that, hey stop that, no no stooop! I said would you like to get out of the pen? She replied Uh YEA!!!! She's never let me forget that to this day.


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

I went to a show and did really well with this one doe. We were about ready to go, but the person who had won with Nigerian Dwarfs had left and the show and had to come back. I was waiting for the BIS class and had loaded all the other goats up including her twin sister. Apparently this doe didn't like that. I went to pick up my ribbion and got back and was promply told the doe had jumped the pen and was headed out toward to road! Thankfully my brother was there to catch her. lol. We put her sister back in with her until we left.

At another show we were not quite ready to show and needed to wash a few of my does (I have Togg's and boy do they get their white marks dirty). So I took three of my does out to wash them and left one small one in pen. I finished with one and took it back to the pen. On my way there I see a Togg doe running around loose. My mom walks in my direction and asks "is that ours?" I check the pen and say "YES!" It was chase to grab her. She isn't the freindlest. 

At that same show this didn't happen to me, but I found it so funny. This little 2-3 yo girl was showing a baby Nigerian and the collar was very loose. Too loose apparently. This kid got loose and jumped and hopped around the show ring and then out of the show ring. She was caught and given back to the little girl. No one came in the ring to help her. A few minutes later the goat got loose again. The judge began to get irritated, but didn't do anything. The goat was caught and again given to the little girl. No one came in to help. Well a few minutes later you can guess what happend. Yep. it got loose again. I was in tears laughing, but I also felt bad for the little girl. I think the judge figured out who the gardian was of the girl and gave them a pointed look. However it worked out, a woman came in and held the goat with the little girl. It was just so funny. A good reason not to use loose collars.

I have multiple stories from fair. Me wanting to show off my goat standing still so I got her out of my pen and left her standing with no lead. You can guess how that turned out. Thankfully a man was kind enough to grab her collar on her way past his sons pen. I have ended up having 3 goats go in the ring at the same time and only having 2 people to show so I had to pull one of my friends who had never showed a goat and only handled one at my house years ago and she got to show one of them for the Best Doe in Show.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Omg just found this had to share just didn't know where to put it


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

more clear


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

HAHA!! OMGOSH!!! that is so funny. I wouldn't take the goat cause thats the last thing I need. Just what I needed as I do school. thanks


----------



## Hootenannyshollow (Jan 3, 2014)

Darlaj said:


> View attachment 52233
> more clear


That's too funny!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

There are some funny, funny stories in these threads:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/favorite-stories-156437/

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f191/hat-156671/


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, this is a newspaper ad I found a wile back.

HUSBAND FOR SALE! Oops I mean husband said I need to down size! I have a 3 year old bay QH gilding, green broke, super friendly and loves kids, call me @ 000 000 0000.


----------

